# How to Sublimate the bottom of mugs



## GLC (Jun 3, 2007)

Has anyone ever sublimated the bottom of a mug. Any pictures Ideas or information would be well received.....


Ezekiel


----------



## Dynamic J (Jun 29, 2010)

I know a company that sells special inserts and a modified press to enable sublimation onto the bottom of a mug. They're called Dom Global and they're based in Southampton. Just a small outfit but their machines work. I went to visit them and got a few samples, they come out really well.

Give them a bell.

Dom Global Ltd Uk`s Leading Supplier of sublimation Heat Presses and Vinyl Cutters (Powered by CubeCart)

Jamie


----------



## 2 Piece (Mar 29, 2010)

Jamie, can you post a link to the press that allows sublimation on the bottom of mugs. I just through all their mug presses and only saw standard and latte mug press.


----------



## Dynamic J (Jun 29, 2010)

Hi Gary

Best thing to do is give them a bell. It's not listed on their website, unfortunately. They were small, round pieces of ceramic. What we did was printed off whatever image you wanted on the bottom of the mug and put a couple of the round spacers on the bottom of the mug. These spacers are highly conductive and since they're built up on the bottom of the mug, the heat press makes a flush contact.

It's not a high tech solution to be fair, but the guys working on better techniques all the time. 

Hope this helps, sorry I've not got a picture to show you.

J


----------



## GLC (Jun 3, 2007)

Hey Jamie,

Thanks for the information that could prove to be really helpful.


Cheers again 


Ezekiel


----------

